# Do you pressure pot?



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey folks,
I'm looking to go up another level with my capspray 115. Is a pressure pot the ticket? The idaho painter seems to like them.

Any pros/cons for me to consider?
I generally only spray 2 qts at a time doing most cabinet sets, so it seems ideal. But the thing is...if I'm spending $300...is it going to make that much of a difference with the performance of my set up? What kind of performance benefits come with it?

I get the "you can spray upside down" bit, but that's really not that much of a hang up for me and what I'm doing. Any observations from the peanut gallery?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I think the benefit would be that you can have a smaller gun to work with. AKA you don't have to have a cup hanging off your gun(siphon or gravity fed), so you can get into tighter spaces etc..I have also Considered this. Which gun would you go to then is the question..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Everyone I talk to prefers the new graco gun over titan here. One of guys broke the plastic internals of the titan gun right out of the box. the 9.5 procomp is pretty cool


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

huh, so you need a new gun too to work the pressure pot? I didn't really consider that.
I'm not too worried about tight spots. I've done a ton of cabinet sets and that hasn't come up...
better spraying performance though...I know the pot would ensure consistency, but idk what else. 

I do slightly regret getting the capspray 115 over the graco set up. mainly that automatic turnoff feature would be amazing for long spraying sessions....gives the head a break from the noise.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Center_line_Painting said:


> huh, so you need a new gun too to work the pressure pot? I didn't really consider that.
> I'm not too worried about tight spots. I've done a ton of cabinet sets and that hasn't come up...
> better spraying performance though...I know the pot would ensure consistency, but idk what else.
> 
> I do slightly regret getting the capspray 115 over the graco set up. mainly that automatic turnoff feature would be amazing for long spraying sessions....gives the head a break from the noise.


I would assume you need a different gun? Someone correct me if I'm wrong. But you are now eliminating the need for a cup. This option would be really helpful for getting inside cabinets or furniture pieces. I have tried spraying the inside of a China cabinet with a cup gun. Not possible. Too bulky!

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

Aye, yeah I haven't gotten one of those requests. On a set of cabs where I did the inside I could remove the shelving and didn't have a problem with the cup.

The cup seems to be able to screw off, so that's where I'm wondering if the magic happens that way. I guess I need to look into that....I did do a PT search and California Paint was saying it helped him spray waterborne materials...but that's with a compressor rig.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

A couple of real advantages to a pressure pot...

Smaller, lighter gun
Spray with gun inverted
You can go longer between refills
No check valves to clog up
Do not have to thin product as much 

Biggest drawback is clean up - takes longer than cleaning a cup gun...but not that much longer. Once I starting using a pressure pot, I never went back to a cup gun for larger lobs. 

As with anything, you get what you pay for. Buy the best model you can afford - or the next one up!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I would assume you need a different gun? Someone correct me if I'm wrong. But you are now eliminating the need for a cup. This option would be really helpful for getting inside cabinets or furniture pieces. I have tried spraying the inside of a China cabinet with a cup gun. Not possible. Too bulky!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


No need for another gun at all. You just unscrew the nut where the gun attaches to the cup and attach the supply line from the pot.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice! Someone with the DL!

Do you need to use those cup liners that I see being advertised? It seems like things could get pretty pricey using those. 

Check valve thing does bother me sometimes....that's really useful....
So less need for thinning..can you elaborate more on your experience with that?
Are you using a turbine or compressor rig?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Center_line_Painting said:


> Nice! Someone with the DL!
> 
> Do you need to use those cup liners that I see being advertised? It seems like things could get pretty pricey using those.
> 
> ...


I'm retired now, but had several Capspray CS 9000s's on pressure pot carts. I kept one after retiring (sans cart) for personal use. The sprayers themselves were turbines, the carts had a compressor mounted on them to push the paint to the gun (the compressor gets the paint from the pot to the gun, the turbine furnishes the air at the cap [gun head]). Gonna pay a lot more than $300 for a setup like that. I can not stress enough, always buy one step up from what you think you can afford. It will save you money and headache almost immediately.

Less thinning is needed because the compressor on the pot assists in atomization.

Never bothered with the liners. I personally never felt time saved by liners justified the cost. If just running a one man operation, liners might be handy.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

ahh, yeah, I'm a (mostly) one man show. 
The carts run just shy of $1000. a 2 qt pot system is about $300. 

The budget doesn't seem like it's there. still in debt from start up costs and at the point of finding ways to get the funds back as soon as possible. 

Perhaps I'll just hold out for the cart. It holds 2.5 gal, which could come in handy for metal fences and other hvlp friendly projects.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the benefits of the system! 
It does seem to be very valuable to have as part of a tool kit.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Center_line_Painting said:


> ahh, yeah, I'm a (mostly) one man show.
> The carts run just shy of $1000. a 2 qt pot system is about $300.
> 
> The budget doesn't seem like it's there. still in debt from start up costs and at the point of finding ways to get the funds back as soon as possible.
> ...


Yeah, I know what your saying. What seems like a big purchase when starting out can be scary. Just keep in mind, if you do your part, those "big purchases" will lead to big profits. A little fear is a great motivator. Just don't overextend yourself. The bigger problem is complacency...that never grows a business.:wink:


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm overextending, but the powercart does seem ideal. I'm really trying to get WB products to work well on cabinets, and it's hard. It has ups and downs, I do great most of the time, but then something goes wrong and I'm sanding for countless hours....
but at least I'm not using the super toxic stuff.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Everything has it's up and downs. I spent a lifetime painting and still had those days when all I seemed to get done was sanding. If not literally, at least metaphorically. All you can do is put your head down and go. And be sure you learn from your mistakes. As long as you don't give up, it's a win!


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

I had a 2.5 gallon system many moons ago but was too difficult to spray water-based products(clears were ok but paint?) Went to an air assisted airless system(c-50 cart) from C.A. Technologies. I don't even use that much any more since the ffp and fflp tips came out and are great. I do use an airlessco pump and can get a consistent pressure @800psi. The pot systems are closed systems and require more time to clean up where the airless are open. I let the pump cycle while doing something else. I do have a Binks 2 qt. #80 pot pared with 5 foot hoses and a Binks feather weight com-posit gun(lighter). Paint light switches/outlets/light rings/vents etc)and to spray shellac(sanding sealer for clear) just my system developed over 35years.


----------

